# cherokee taxidermy??



## mdubnik (Jun 14, 2006)

can anyone tell me anything good/bad/otherwise about this taxidermist and their reputation as far as mounting ducks goes??


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure about their work, but can definately atest to Crane's over in Acworth!  Top notch! Reasonable price! AND done in a timely manner.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't comment on the taxidermist you're referring to, but for birds I strongly recommend Shane Smith.

http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


----------



## Jorge (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had a deer and a wood duck mounted by Cherokee Taxidermy. I am pleased with the deer and the price was very reasonable. While I am not unhappy with my wood duck, I wish I had taken it somewhere else. My next bird mount will go to a taxidermist who specializes in birds. I have talked with one guy in the Roswell/Alpharetta area and can't for the life of me remember his full name, but his first name is Dana. He does an outstanding job on birds.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had 1 deer,2 fish and one fox squirrel mounted by them. The fish and squirrel look great.Could not ask for any better. The deer I wish I would have never taken it to them.Looks like crap to me!!!!! They have changed ownership in the last couple of years.These new owners are who mounted the squirrel.I would not hesitate to take them another one.As far as ducks go.I have no idea.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 14, 2006)

Cherokee Taxidermy, they have mounted 3 turkeys for me and i highly recommend them to anyone. Woody is the man for my deer! Here are some pics:


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Andy Nimmons in Lexington does a GREAT job on turkeys and ducks...PM me if you need his phone #.


----------



## MULE (Jun 16, 2006)

My uncle has taken critters there for years 15+ maybe, but he said last time he went the man that had owned it sold, and the new guy didn't know what the status on his mount was. He wasn't happy at all.


----------



## 40fakind (Jun 19, 2006)

I have heard Crane's is good. I have just started using Mitch's in Canton. Have not used him for taxidermy but looks like good work. He is also an archery dealer. He has been very helpful to me and several other people I know.


----------



## Minner (Jun 19, 2006)

Greg Tench said:
			
		

> Cherokee Taxidermy, they have mounted 3 turkeys for me and i highly recommend them to anyone. Woody is the man for my deer!



I think ole Woody needs to diversify. They do such fine work on deer, it's hard to consider someone else for anything, despite the 2+ hour drive.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 19, 2006)

They are not the same folks that they were a few years ago the original owner sold out.


----------



## todd (Jun 28, 2006)

The new owner was arrested for trafficking methamphetamine and using it a few months back.  He and his buddies who hang around the shop are all dopers so I would suggest using someone else.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 29, 2006)

todd said:
			
		

> The new owner was arrested for trafficking methamphetamine and using it a few months back.  He and his buddies who hang around the shop are all dopers so I would suggest using someone else.




Yikes !!!!


........Is this true ????


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 29, 2006)

I heard something to that affect also.It was while they had my fox squirrel.I was worried I'd never see it again but I did.


----------



## todd (Jun 29, 2006)

I can assure you it's very true.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jun 29, 2006)

*Taxidermy*

TRY MITCHES IN CANTON, DOES AWESOME WORK.


----------



## dmvs31 (Jan 4, 2007)

Dana Stanford in Roswell does nothing but birds.


----------



## Jorge (Jan 4, 2007)

dmvs31 said:


> Dana Stanford in Roswell does nothing but birds.



And he does excellent work.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 4, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> They are not the same folks that they were a few years ago the original owner sold out.



They have been bought by a fella that i know very well, he is good his pa in law( the man that started the buisiness years ago) taught him how, so if yall want to use them again I would recomend him, now.


----------



## ohcanada (Jan 4, 2007)

*cherokee taxidermy*

took a deer to them a couple years back and it took them 18 months to do the mount.    Not very happy with the time frame, or the work for that matter.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> They have been bought by a fella that i know very well, he is good his pa in law( the man that started the buisiness years ago) taught him how, so if yall want to use them again I would recomend him, now.


Who is the owner now.When did he buy it?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 5, 2007)

He bought it right before deer season, and the work is as good as when his pa in law had it.


----------



## Wesbay (Jan 5, 2007)

I took them a deer to be mounted and could not get the status of the mount for seven months.  When they finally told me it had been over looked and to check back in a couple of months, I went and picked up the rack with no cape.  It was the most unorganized place that I have every dealt with.  By the way, it is now a taxidermy shop, used car lot and they sell counter tops.  Whats next Bar-b- que?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 5, 2007)

dmvs31 said:


> Dana Stanford in Roswell does nothing but birds.



Dana has done a couple birds for me, including a great gobbling turkey on the roost.  He's expensive, but you get museum quality work from him...in fact, he does allot of museum work.


----------



## t k (Jan 5, 2007)

I let them do a european mount for me.I dropped it off in dec of 04 and it was supposed to be ready jan 05.I started calling in feb and kept being told it would be a couple more weeks.This went on for a few months.I finally called and there was a new owner.He couldn't find the horns and then wouldn't return my calls.I finally went to the shop.He found the horns and he promised he would have them done shortly.I kept calling with no answer until the next set of owners bought it.They finally got them done in august of 06.Nearly two years for a 2 month job.The original owner kept making excuses as did the second owner so never again for me.I should have picked them up and had someone else do them.


----------



## CAMO84 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know its south of atlanta but Steven Reynolds in Jackson does excellent work on the Birds and deer.


----------



## mapleman (Jan 7, 2007)

They did a pedestal mount for me after the owners changed and it was an ok job but I go to McMickens in Cartersville now. Their work is awesome.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 7, 2007)

Uniques in Fairburn, Lee Johnson taxiderist.
It will not be cheap and it will not be soon, but It will be the best you can get.


----------



## fredw (Jan 7, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Uniques in Fairburn, Lee Johnson taxiderist.
> It will not be cheap and it will not be soon, but It will be the best you can get.


  Lee has mounted five ducks for me.  All were first rate.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 7, 2007)

[ I go to McMickens in Cartersville now. Their work is awesome.[/QUOTE]

I agree


----------



## tcoker (Jan 7, 2007)

dmvs31 said:


> Dana Stanford in Roswell does nothing but birds.



He is the man when it comes to birds.  He ain't cheap but neither is the craftsmanship.  Truly awesome ducks.  pm me if you want his number.

Clayton Crane in Acworth does all my big game stuff.


----------



## Hunter22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jorge said:


> I have had a deer and a wood duck mounted by Cherokee Taxidermy. I am pleased with the deer and the price was very reasonable. While I am not unhappy with my wood duck, I wish I had taken it somewhere else. My next bird mount will go to a taxidermist who specializes in birds. I have talked with one guy in the Roswell/Alpharetta area and can't for the life of me remember his full name, but his first name is Dana. He does an outstanding job on birds.



Dana S. Stanford Taxidermy. Im taking my ducks there this afternoon.


----------

